# "The Hypnotist's Volunteer" (Hypnotism/Diaper fetish/Public humiliation)



## Horatio Husky (Jun 15, 2019)

My newest story is complete!  Come and check it out!

www.furaffinity.net: The Hypnostist's Volunteer [Comm] by Horatio_Husky


----------

